# 95 altima crank no-start condition



## Kenny301 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello forum, I have a 95 altima with a no start condition. Here's what I've got going on. Checked fuel pump fuse and relay and they are both good. Cam shaft is doing what it's supposed to do, and distributor and coils good as I'm getting good spark. Recently put a new starter in and that is good. Battery good as well. And I heard no hissing from the fuel pump when the key is turned to on. Is it the fuel pump?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, my crystal ball is broken, today!  A good way to tell if it's a fuel delivery issue is to spray carb cleaner or starter fluid into the engine and attempt to start it. If it fires on the carb cleaner, then you know spark and compression exists and fuel is not being delivered to the combustion chamber. Now, that could mean a bad fuel pump, but it could also be caused by a bad fuel pump relay, open or shorted wire in the fuel pump circuit, clogged fuel line or filter, no gas in the tank (fuel gauge in-op), or an issue with the injection system. A noid light can be used to see if the ECM is "firing" the fuel injectors. A fuel pressure test gauge would be used to confirm low or no fuel pressure. If there is no fuel pressure, the power supply to the pump and the circuit ground would need to be tested and confirmed good before condemning the fuel pump.


----------



## Kenny301 (Dec 7, 2014)

Well it does sound like fuel isn't getting into engine and also don't hear the fuel pump hissing when I turn the key to ON. I hear the fuel pump relay clicking so I know that's good and I checked the fuse and it's still good. If I'm getting spark to the distributor, then fuel isn't getting in the engine which indicates a bad fuel pump.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What if the the power wire between the relay and the pump is broken or has excessive resistance in it? Or, there is no power to the switch side of the relay? The relay will still "click" but if there's no power to the switch side of the relay, there will be no power to the pump. What if the ground circuit is bad for the fuel pump? All these conditions will cause a good fuel pump to not work, which is why you confirm power and ground exist for the fuel pump circuit at the fuel sending unit harness connectors. It's a lot easier to identify the wires and run a 12v test light between them and see if the test light illuminates, confirming power and ground, then it is to replace the pump. It could also end up being a lot cheaper!
Now, I'm not saying the pump isn't faulty; there's a good chance it is. But if by chance it is one of those things I mentioned, then you'll end up spending your hard-earned money on a new pump and "O" ring and have the interior of your car smelling like gas all for nothing. The key to diagnostics is to eliminate all possibilities and isolate the cause of a problem to one single thing. Otherwise, all you are doing is guessing and gambling.


----------



## Kenny301 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll look into it.


----------

